# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Soy nuevo, ayuda!!

## xalem

Hola soy nuevo en esto de la magia se hacer un par de trucos muy básicos con monedas y me gustaría ampliar conocimientos, por eso me gustaría que me dijeras que libros puedo empezar a leer y si sabeis de algun curso que se de en Madrid los domingos ya que el resto de los días no puedo por trabajo, gracias

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido  :Smile1:

----------


## Voidmain

Bienvenido Xalem. AngelSN ya te ha indicado un buen hilo por donde empezar a informarte.

Por mi parte, sólo pedirte que te presentes en el subforo de Nuevos Miembros para que podamos conocerte.

Que tengas una feliz y productiva estancia en el foro.

----------

